# Battery Won't Charge



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Over the weekend we were camping at our lot in Ocean Shores.
Friday night the battery was full and ran the furnace all night.
Started the generator to charge it back up for the day and the battery didn't charge one bit. 110v items were working so it wasn't the generator, would a battery just give up the ghost like that or is there something else I should look into first?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Having recently discovered a bad cell in one of my 6 volt batteries, I'm now a big fan of a hydrometer! I picked one up for $5, should have bought one a long time ago.







I would suggest checking the specific gravity of each cell and see if there is any life left. At the same time, check the water level in the cells. If you have a trickle charger, hook it up on it's lowest charge level (if adjustable) and give it 3-5 days. How old are the batteries? Are they a 'deep cycle' type?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a single 12v that came with the OB. Bought the trailer exactly 2 years ago.

The cells were full when I checked them one week ago. I have the OB plugged in at home.
If the battery is bad, I will be switching to two 6v.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I would suggest that it is probably that your converter/charger is not converting or charging.
If 110 volts was available and no charge got to the battery , that is the first thing that I would check.
Could be wiring jarred loose or a fuse into or out of your charger !
My opinion , for what its worth !


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I was kind of hoping not to tear into that.
I guess I have all winter now.

Its just wierd how it worked one day but not the next.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Check your fuses and breakers first.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

It seems weird , NOT, every thing works right up until it don't !


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the voltage you currently get across the terminals when disconnected from the trailer?


----------

